# How to add Stearic acid to my basic soap recipe



## Zelda Rose (Mar 17, 2013)

I want to make soap on a rope and need my soaps to be harder. When I'm in Soap Calc do I just decrease some of the Olive Oil and Coconut Oil and add those amounts to the stearic acid so it adds up to 100%.? My recipe is basic. I SF with Castor. I think I use 1T of the Stearic per pound of oils. I do both CP and HP but the weather here is humid and sometimes it takes a while for the soaps to get hard. I don't want the ropes to break  out. Any ideas about this? Thanksroblem:


----------



## lsg (Mar 17, 2013)

Here is a link to a thread discussing the use of stearic acid:

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/f11/stearic-acid-22360/


----------



## Lindy (Mar 17, 2013)

If you are going to add stearic acid to your recipe you will need to HP this.  Add your stearic to your hard oils to melt.  Keep in mind that stearic is going to make your recipe more drying so keep your SF high.


----------



## Zelda Rose (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks everyone. The links and info were exactly what I searched for yesterday. I even checked this forum but the search didn't pick it up. I understand now what I need to do. Perfect!


----------

